# Port: NUT 2.4.3



## Dutchman01 (May 12, 2010)

Hello all, i see in the port tree that nut is still nor upgraded to nut 2.4.3.

It looks like the newer nut had a lot impovements over the current 2.4.1 version.
Does someone knows if or when nut will be upgraded in the freebsd ports?


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 12, 2010)

Given that the generic address ports@ is currently listed as that port's maintainer, it is likely that the port has no currently active maintainer.

May 2009:



> Release these ports into the wild due to maintainer-timeouts and no
> response to email.  We hope to see him back again sometime.


----------



## Dutchman01 (May 12, 2010)

Ok that does explane why it's a old port and does not get upgraded yet.
I did send inded the port maintainer some time ago a email and did not get a response back.
I hope there is someone else wo can upgrade nut so that we finnaly have a up to date port for newer UPS systems again.

Regards,
Dutchman01


----------



## aragon (May 12, 2010)

Dutchman01 said:
			
		

> I hope there is someone else wo can upgrade nut


You can do eeeeet:

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/porters-handbook/


----------



## Dutchman01 (May 14, 2010)

I did try but i can't do it, it's to difficult for me.
sorry


----------



## Chuchubi (May 24, 2010)

*nut-2.4.3*



			
				Dutchman01 said:
			
		

> I did try but i can't do it, it's to difficult for me.
> sorry



I have a nut 2.4.3 port.
I have taken the 2.4.1 port as a basic and everything works okee.
Let me know if you still interested.


----------



## Dutchman01 (May 24, 2010)

Yes, i still wants nut upgraded to 2.4.3 and updated in the port tree.
I think the are more people waiting for this.

thanks for all support.


----------

